# StarCraft II Gebraucht kaufen?



## FatDanger (16. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs,

Ich hab da ne Frage und zwar hat n Kumpel von mir SCII, aber der zockt das nicht. Jetzt würde ich es ihm abkaufen wollen, aber es wird wohl niht gehen...oder? Denn er hat es ja schon in seinem acc. Gibt es da ne möglichkeit? Was ich übrigens assozial finde von Blizzard^^ die Schweinebacken... aber is halt n knaller spiel...


MfG


----------



## der_knoben (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn er es als einziges Spiel im Account hat, sollte es doch kein Problem sein.  Dann wird es halt dein Account. Ansonsten könnt ihr euch halt nur abmachen, dass du den Account nutzen darfst. Zeitgleich ist das dann wahrscheinlich nicht möglich.
Blizzard ist da übrigens nicht allein. Alle Hersteller versuchen, den Gebrauchtmarkt aus zu löschen, weil dort nämlich auch Umsätze generiert werden können.


----------



## FatDanger (16. Juni 2011)

Aber den Namen im Spiel kann ich auch ändern oder?


----------



## Milchbubi (16. Juni 2011)

Jeder Account hat einen kostenlosen Nickname wechsel, danach kostet es Geld

Wenn dein Freund also seinen Nick net schonma gewechselt hat geht das, ansonsten haste Pech.

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. Juni 2011)

Erstens, es gibt einen Starcraft2 Sammelthread ! 
Benutzen, und nicht ignorieren !
Es soll ja nicht so zugemüllt werden wie in anderen Foren wo jede Frage einen eigenen Thread benötigt 

Zweitens, zu deiner Frage.
*Das ist nicht erlaubt laut Blizazrd (!)*, und wird auch nicht funktionieren, den Account bzw das Spiel einem zu schenken oder weiter zu verkaufen.
Das merken die, weil du ja von einem anderen Computer (andere IP Adresse) aus Spielst als der Besitzer, das haben schon einige versucht die alle gescheitert sind und nicht spielen konnten !
Der Besitzer hat diese Speziellen AGBs mehrmals Bestätigen müssen beim Spielstart, dass er das nicht machen darf, das kann zb zu einem permanenten Bann führen für alle Blizzard Spiele.


----------



## IronAngel (16. Juni 2011)

naja das halte ich für quatsch, wenn ich das game über meinen Acc von anderen Rechner zocke, hat der auch eine andere Ip. Und zufällig gibt es auch zig Leute bei den Ständig vom Provider die Ip gewechselt wird.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. Juni 2011)

Da habe ich aber was anderes gelesen von einigen Usern im SC2 Forum (und auch bei anderen SC2 Foren) die versucht haben zb von der Uni oder vom Arbeitsplatz aus zu spielen, bei denen ist es auch nicht gegangen.
Also ich würds nicht riskieren, lieber eine neue Version kaufen, lieber 5€ mehr bezahle und auf nummer siche gehen als so ein Risiko einzugehen.
Aber bitte, mir ist das ja eigentlich egal er kanns von mir aus gerne probieren, ich wollte nur aufs offensichtliche darauf hinweisen


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. Juni 2011)

Funktioniert auf alle Fälle.
Hab auch meinen Rechner gewechselt, Starcraft II nochmal installiert und spiel es jetzt von nem anderen Rechner aus.


----------



## Resax (16. Juni 2011)

du darfst sc2 natürlich auf verscieden pc instalieren.


----------



## FatDanger (16. Juni 2011)

Jopp, seh ich auch so solange er nicht seinen acc aus irgendeinem Grund gleichzeitig benutzt können die das doch garnicht erfassen. sry fürs falsche Posten.


----------



## The_Rock (16. Juni 2011)

Ein IP-Wechsel dürfte eigentlich kein Bann-Grund sein. Im Gegenteil: Blizzard preist ja sogar ihre "Cloud-Saving" Option an, mit der man eben von jedem Standort aus seine Kampagne weiterspielen kann.
Außerdem kann ein IP-Wechsel auch durch nen Providerwechsel oder Umzug erfolgen. Nur aufgrund eines IP-Wechsels darf Blizzard also keine Accounts bannen. Sie müssten wenn schon beweisen, dass der Account tatsächlich den Spieler gewechselt hat, was schon ziemlich schwierig wird (außer der Spieler verrät sich irgendwie selbst, siehe weiter unten).

Ich kenne selbst etliche Leute, die sich mittlerweile Gebrauchtaccounts gekauft haben. Und bisher gabs auch keine Probleme. Ich kenn sogar welche, die gleichzeitig WoW und SC2 mit einem Account spielen. Bisher klappt das auch, allerdings würd ich davon abraten, da man auf diese Weise ja praktisch rausschreit "seht her, ich teil nen Account mit nem Kumpel!" 
Als ich das letzte mal im SC2 Forum war, war das auch eines der Hauptprobleme dieser "Gebrauchtaccount gebannt" Leute. Sie dachten, dass sie nach dem SC2-Verkauf weiterhin WoW (mit dem selben Account) spielen können. Tja, falsch gedacht! Nächstes mal bitte Hirn einschalten! 

Übrigens würd ich den Nick nicht sofort ändern. Das wär auch so eine Auffälligkeit, die Blizzards Aufmerksamkeit erregen könnte (wenn gleichzeitig IP und Nick wechseln ).


----------



## FatDanger (17. Juni 2011)

Ok, hört sich ja plausibel an. die ip ändert sich ja eh andauernd nur was veräterisch ist das ich bissi weiter weg wohne und nen anderen anbieter nutze. So dachte ich mir das auch. Klar das wir nicht zusammen zocken...Und Ich werde den acc auch nur solange nutzen (kostenlos) ich hab mit ihm geredet xD bis Diablo III endlich kommt. Und dann werde ich mir SCII auch selbst holen Und DIII xD Er hat ja noch Wow drauf deswegen...was er aber in naher zukunft niht zockt...und das langt mir dann erstmal..


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Juni 2011)

Starcraft 2 darf man nicht gebraucht kaufen Diskussion beendet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Juni 2011)

ach ja, das deutsche- und das softwarelizens -recht, immer wieder dieses späßchen ....
natürlich das man starcraft 2 gebraucht kaufen, nur die lizens nicht, oder war umgekehrt, man durfte die lizens kaufen aber die software nicht ?
ich werds nie verstehen, ich glaub dafür müsste ich studiert haben oder in die politik gehen, denen schein sowas absolut klar zu sein wenn sie die gesetze machen


----------



## DOTL (19. Juni 2011)

Laut den Nutzungsbedingungen ist ein Verkauf der Starcraft II Lizenz in der Tat nicht gestattet. Widerrechtliches Handeln führt zu einer Accountsperre.
Daher wird das Thema hier auch beendet.

Allerdings zeigen Diskussionen auch in anderen Foren, dass dieses Thema wohl insgesamt sehr breit diskutiert wird. Dazu gibt es beispielsweise auch auf Amazon eine längere Diskusison.


----------

